# Боль в ямке Михаэлиса слева



## Лю (17 Апр 2018)

Добрый день!
Мне 35 лет рост 164 см, вес 62 кг
В середине декабря захотелось заняться фигурой, начала с подъема  и опускания ног лежа на спине под прямым углом ( как мне кажется, боль в этой ямке появилась после этого). При подъеме с пола чувствовала, что в этой ямке буд-то что то мешает, но при ходьбе проходит. Первоначально болью это  было трудно назвать, скорее чувство дискомфорта. Вскоре появилась боль в позвоночнике во время сидения, болело в середине спины и так же отдавало в эту ямку при наклонах, особенно по утрам и боли вечерние даже в положении лежа.
Пошла к неврологу, она ощупав спину и проведя разные тесты сказала, что ничего страшного, но мышцы слева сильно напряжены, прописала уколы и мази. К сожалению, это не помогло. Обратилась в центр Бубновского к неврологу, сделала МРТ.
по результатам МРТ - Спондилоартроз и левосторонний сколиоз поясничного отдела.
Начала заниматься в центре Бубновского, наращивать мышечный корсет, избавилась от болей в позвоночнике не на все 100 %, но результат есть. Но так и не избавилась от боли в этой ямке.
Прошла курс массажа спины и ног, массажистка удивлялась тому, что есть эта ямка только с одной стороны - слева и, что там якобы она что то нащупывала, типо жировика.
Напугала меня и я пошла на узи этой ямки, в ходе узи ничего не обнаружено, узист сказала, что это просто выперает кость, поэтому мне кажется, что там что то есть.В этом же центре посетила ортопеда, он так же меня обследовал и сказал, что есть смещение таза. Предложил подпяточник и тогда якобы, таз и позвоночник встанет на место.
Много читала, что это не решает проблему.
Прошу помочь в решении данного вопроса, как избавится от боли возникающей в этой ямке при наклонах и сидении на стуле.
Почему она возникает?
Может ли это быть из за смещенного таза, но тогда как я жила все эти 35 лет без этой боли, если у меня одна нога короче другой?
На данный момент, массажистка говорит, что ямка стала меньше и при пальпации и массаже я перестала чувствовать боль, хотя раньше мне было очень больно.


----------



## La murr (17 Апр 2018)

@Лю, Людмила, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Александра1981 (17 Апр 2018)

@Лю, здравствуйте, посмотрите атлас человеческого тела, может, это связки сустава, мышцы, или сам крестцово-подвздошный сустав?


----------

